# Crude Fat



## taz101 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi All,
Newbie here, I read dog food cert. analysis and the labels say min fat 8%, 6% etc. Shouldn't it give the max fat? Could it not contain 30% fat. Very confusing. 
Thanks
Taz


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Fat is good.. and fat is expensive. More so than carbohydrates. If a food says min 8%, it's not likely to contain more than that. If a food said MAX 30%, it could and likely is much lower.


----------



## honkytonky (Dec 30, 2008)

I've been trying different brands for my dog and its hard to find one that doesn't set her off on a week of the runs. Oh yes i blend it carefully, quarter of the new etc and blend for a month to get it done gradually but no luck with so many brands. Well i looked at the source of fat and i think shes not tolerating canola oil or sunflower oil ...only chicken fat works for her. So many bags of food i have had to give to my friends, yikes. I like a max of 16 % fat in my dogs food. Wellness and Holistic Select work and this new kind Precise was excellent for sensitive tummy.


----------

